# How to force an software upgrade?...



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

I heard their is a way of forcing a software upgrade without completly deleted your shows save...Its a series of #'s when you reset. How do you do this?
And is the new software out yet? (7pm Tues on the East Coast).

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This only works if your DVR has been "authorized" to receive the update. DirecTV staggers their rollouts over several days. If your DVR is not yet authorized it will simply download the software you currently have. 

Anyway, the process is to restart your DVR (push red button behind front panel access door). When the first "Welcome ..." display appears, press on your remote the following keys one after the other

0 2 4 6 8

Don't press "enter" or anything else. Just the numbers.


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks...Is their anyway of knowing when or if I can receive the update?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Only by forcing (maybe) or waiting. With the update, you'll notice that My VOD changed to My Playlist.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Just tried it. Not available in MI yet.


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

Also just tried and its a no go. In NJ.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

No go in Cowtown, Texas


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi all, 
Just 3 days ago I did the force download, because I didn't want to wait the two days until we were "suppose" to, because all i've been having is problems with my machine, but the representative who walked me through the update, said after it didn't take, that it was because some of the machines just won't take the upgrade, and sent me a replacement.

New to this forum, but not new to direct tv,
Sara


----------



## umdetred (Mar 19, 2006)

audispartan said:


> Just tried it. Not available in MI yet.


I'm in MI and I got it. Then again I just got my R15 from Dtv yesterday too...


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

spamstew said:


> No go in Cowtown, Texas


Your signature shows your R15-500 to have 10FA.. that is the latest for that unit. You won't get anything else for now.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Sara, DTV has apparently promised you that the new release will solve all your R15 problems. That promise is not quite accurate. The majority of R15 users here seem to have ongoing problems, some of them serious. Some of the problems may be due to bad hardware and might be fixed by swapping units. But, quite a few of the problems appear to arise due to software defects (bugs) that DTV has not been successful in finding and repairing. 

R15 reliability seems to degrade as time passes after a red-button reset (RBR). Many of us recommend performing an RBR weekly. It's generally best to do this in the middle of the week so that the program guide is fully populated during the weekend's peak viewing hours. You may also find that using advanced functions, such as the Prioritizer and Search functions, may contribute to problems.

I hope that you find yourself among those who are satisified with the R15. But, they appear to be a minority of users.

Cheers,


----------



## brinkly (Jan 16, 2007)

FYI, forcing software downloads can cause your receiver to frag. This should only be done if the software has been released for your area (usually by time zone) and the receiver did not automatically download the software. The danger of forcing the download is that the IRD may acquire the software and then try to do it again when the IRD finds the new software on the satellite. This can cause the IRD to lock up at 0% or 99% and the receiver will be stuck in the loop and have to be replaced. This is a problem for all receivers, not just the R15


----------

